# Travel Destinations > North America >  Which place is the best for travel and work in USA?

## ablord

Hello friends,
I am a student from Wales, Europe. Now I want to work in USA in this summer.Which place is the best to travel and work- New york,New jersy,Chicago,LA,LV. you can also recommend me other places to work and have fun of course. Security is also important.
Thanks!

----------


## jason

If you want to see good places and work you must go to California you can find lots of job over there. Moreover New York is also good to visit and find job.  Another place name Harlem you can find a lot of stuff over there.

----------


## jsfmills

There are many wonderful places to live in the USA but I still love and miss Mpls./St.Quality of life is good, people are friendly and lots to see and do.New York is also good to visit and find job.Another place name Chicago you can find a lot of stuff over there.

----------


## GFI

Greece is an outstanding place and tourism is a big business over there. You can do anything over there because number of tourists visit there especially for doing the job as a security guard, any restaurant and in hotels etc. 
Well, if you talking about best places of Greece so I would recommend Santorini because it is one of the most natural Island and good for summer holidays.

----------


## eliaslyn

Following are some places which is the best for travel and also work in USA as well.

- Pool Management Group,
- Morey’s piers,
- Cedar point amusement park,
- Yellowstone Xantera Parks
- Spirit of Ethan Allen.

----------


## svoyageafrica

I would say ..KEY WEST, FL ….used to live there , very beautiful place, beaches are clean and everything is very close , since its an island...so u don't have to take cab ...
its a great place..

Hope u like it..

Thanks..

----------


## JeanTravler

I only been once in US, and I stayed in New York , and it was quite hard to get a job there, so I headed to Chicago. I found a job and worked for few months there.

----------


## cyprusholidays

All the cities you mentioned are good unless we take care of ourselves..To me..LA is good in all aspects.

----------


## mdlance

It used to be,however,with the present administration,it is quickly becoming a monarchy,all the progressives must be voted out or we won't recognize this country.Funding your travels across the USA by working en route is a very feasible strategy.These apartment style homes had been long abandon but are believed to have been built by early Indians.

----------


## thirtynyc

if you talking about best places of Greece so I would recommend Santorini because it is one of the most natural Island and good for summer holidays.

----------


## kevinpeter58

If you want to see good places and work you must go to California you can find lots of job over there. Moreover New York is also good to visit and find job. Another place name Harlem you can find a lot of stuff over there.

----------


## autoauditmaster

Well, if we talk about the best places in Greece so I recommend Santorini, because it is one of the islands of nature, and a good summer holiday.

----------


## DerekStott

if you dealing with best locations of Portugal so I would suggest Santorini because it is one of the most normal Region and good for summer time vacations.

----------


## hotellolanyc02

Portugal is an excellent position and travel and leisure is a big enterprise over there. You can do anything over there because variety of vacationers check out there especially for doing the job as a protection officer, any eating position and in accommodations etc.
Well, if you referring to best locations of Portugal so I would suggest Santorini because it is one of the most normal Region and excellent for summer time vacations.

----------


## stephenjones

There are some most beautiful and interesting place to visit and live in the America are New york, Washington DC, Boston, California, san diego, California, Los angeles, Seattle, San Francisco, Chicago and California.

----------


## galrand

NY will give you everything plus it has a great public transportation system. Mostof NY is safe if you act smartly and it has a great night life after work

----------


## dreamybd

For people who are considering working in the travel industry, this is a really valuable perspective, to hear what other people who work in the industry are saying," says Glassdoor CEO and co-founder Robert Hohman, who used to work for travel-deal website Expedia. "To many outsiders, the travel industry looks extremely glamorous. And to a certain extent, it is ... but once you go past the beaches, pools, and cocktails with the little umbrella, there's a lot of hard work.

----------


## adam.gill84@yahoo.com

There are many amazing locations to reside in the USA but I still really like and neglect Mpls./St.Quality of lifestyle is excellent, individuals are helpful and plenty to see and do.New You are able to is also excellent to check out and discover job.Another position name Chicago, illinois you will see a lot of products over there.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

There are many amazing locations to reside in the USA but I still really like and neglect Mpls./St.Quality of lifestyle is excellent, individuals are helpful and plenty to see and do.New You are able to is also excellent to check out and discover job.Another position name Chicago, illinois you will see a lot of products over there.

----------


## lonedy

I think California is expensive place to live but has lots of opportunities around. I haven't been there but most of my school buddies are working there and they said so.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Greece is an outstanding place and tourism is a big business over there. You can do anything over there because number of tourists visit there especially for doing the job as a security guard, any restaurant and in hotels etc.

----------


## riverrider

As per my knowledge, Washington would be the best place for travel and work in USA. Anyone can start their new life in Washington and at the same time there are many things to explore like sight-seeing, water rafting, mountain trekking and more.

----------


## Eithan

these are best places for visit in USA.]

1. Southern Utah
2. New Orleans
3. New York City
4. Austin and West Texas
5. Savannah, Georgia

----------


## mikehussy

Most popular USA places for travel
1. US Virgin Islands
2. Hudson River Valley, New york
3. Cincinnati, Ohio
4. Four Corners Region, Southwest USA
5. Culebra, Puerto Rico

----------


## lennonrowen

> if you talking about best places of Greece so I would recommend Santorini because it is one of the most natural Island and good for summer holidays.


I also go with you that Greece is the best destination for travelling in USA.

----------


## smokdarecki

If you like warm weather, the best places are in California. There are some medium sized cities so you will keep yourself save and off big ones, like LA or SF.
Orlando in Florida is good option - there are plenty of jobs in theme parks, like Disneyworld.

----------


## Eithan

According to me New york is the best place for visit where you can easily find best job and travel places for visit because there are many places for travel in New York.

----------


## herryjohn

According to me for the work is the best Washington DC, otherwise you want to tour and see attraction places and things, you can visit in Florida, North America in USA.


regency inn rosenberg tx

----------


## robert.nun

I think Austin,Texas would be better choice for work and security.

----------


## sankalppatil732

There are many wonderful places to live in the USA .Moreys piers, Spirit of Ethan Allen. these are some places in USA .

----------


## davidsmith36

New York is best place.

----------


## ijitudabhi

California is best place for job and study.

----------


## Neil22

New York is one of the best place.

----------


## toptrendz

I love the Bali , Paris  and Dubai  are the best travel destinations

----------


## earlmattos

What are the other options?

----------


## AlonzoOglesby

nice post. I have gotten more information here.

----------


## Malika

In fact, it all depends on your character and work experience. Personally, I like small cities. If you read Peoria News You will understand everything about the measured life of local residents. I like this. I mentioned professional skills as vacancies in different cities can vary greatly both in payment and in requirements. I do software testing and work remotely. Therefore, I can choose a place of residence without looking back at the availability of local work.

----------


## emmajoe

Greece is an outstanding place and tourism is a big business over there.

----------


## Hope Perry

Hello there :Smile:  What about California?

----------


## henrycruise960825

?????????????????????

----------

